

The Cloud Is Powered By Coal -- And That's A Good Thing - mwickens
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexepstein/2014/01/23/the-cloud-is-powered-by-coal-and-thats-a-good-thing/

======
mwickens
“Since I am about to call Apple and Facebook ‘liars,’ let me say that I
generally disapprove of using the term ‘liar’ to describe those you disagree
with.”

